# XJ Question



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Whe driving on the beach do you put your four wheel in part time, full time or Lo?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you have the NP242 transfer case (aka Selectrac), you would keep it in 4 Part Time. 4 Full Time is the 4x4 you can use on the street as well as off road. I think it's arse backwards the way they label it, but apparently that's the right way. 4 Part Time is like a regular 4x4 locked in and will bind up on pavement. Took me a while to figure this out with my ZJ. You could also use low if you want, but I've found that 4 Part Time and the trans in 2 works great. I have the 4.0 6 popper.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Mine's a "standard" 2Hi-4Hi-N-4Lo T-case...Selec-Trac, I think they call it, and 4-Hi works most of the time..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah, mine is a 2000 XJ Classic with SelectTrac. Labeling is confusing. I need to make sure my wife does not drive it with Part Time or Lo on the street. 

I guess I'll drive on the beach with it on part time.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

SeaSalt, 

Like RR said, 4HI is mostly what you need to use. Never seen a need for 4L...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Railroader I think yours is actually Quadratrac.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

We were both wrong.... 

Mine's a Command-Trac.


----------

